# Legion and Darius (Trinity Pack Goats)



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a link to a granny / bouncy video of Legions first time with his training pack on  He was such a good boy! Stood totally still while I put it on him. First backwards and then the correct way. Let me adjust it without so much as a head turn. And on the trail, never once even acted like he notice it was on. Granted it was totally empty, but 100% proud of him  And we found a super area to walk not 8 miles away from us. You can get a little hint of the area in the video but there are small valleys and hills all over and 2 little lacks (more like large ponds) called The Badlands Lakes. Was a blast.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Such beautiful goats! Glad you had a successful first "packing" experience!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Took Legion out with our adult does and was surprised he was about the same size as our biggest does. Took him in afterwards and he measures 31 1/2 inches at 8 months old... 






This next link is of Legion Smiling  His favorite place to be scratched is on his cheek, and he smiles when you do


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh I absolutely LOVE the video of Legion smiling! So, so cute!

Did you know you can put your video on the site so we can watch it right here? Just use the "Youtube" tool and paste the link in there.


----------

